# Chevy brake line issues......



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

If you own a 1999-2003 Chevy or GMC please check your brake lines!!! The vendor who supplied GM with lines has found major issues. The lines will corrode and burst. I found out the hard way. Had line burst-NO Brakes at all. Google chevy brake line issues and see for your self and check your lines real good by the frame under cabin of truck. National Highway Transportation Safety Assoc. is trying to get GM to have major recall of this issue.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Had that happen on out 1997 Suburban. It was on the straight shot as it went down the frame right next to one of the plastic clips where it is held to the frame. I just wrote it off as it getting fatigued from rubbing or vibration. We have a 03 silverado crew cab that shows rust terrible on the break and fuel lines.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Brakelines*

I am on my 4th Silverado and they all suffer brakeline problems. Kind of chaulk it up to regular maintenance, especially down here in the sand. Weak spot is the plenum branch that is mounted to the firewall. Also have replaced sections just under the drivers door mounted on the inside of truck frame and lines to both rear wheels. Havent had to do the long one that runs across to front left wheel yet on any of mine. A recall would be nice however!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Didn't GM issue a recall on this?


----------

